# What is Columbia MFA Screenwriting/Directing Application Deadline?



## totothelee (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi! Does anyone know the exact time that the Columbia MFA Screenwriting/Directing application is due? I know that it says December 15th, but is there an exact time? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 14, 2020)

*12/15 11:59pm ET* per another thread:



runningupthathill said:


> The email verbatim from admissions:
> "The deadline is 12/15 11:59pm ET"


----------

